# who



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

who will be the best sub player next year


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Who? We aren't sure who will stay and who will go.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

*Penny*

Penny will do good off the bench this yr.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*re*

what about marion he is in a contract season this year and that is when players are at there best


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by *princetolakers *
> what about marion he is in a contract season this year and that is when players are at there best


Can the suns offer him a new contract right now? Or extend his contract whatever you want to call it.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Yes the suns can offer him a contract extension this year, and look for them to do it.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

And the Suns best Sub depends on who starts. If Joe Johnson starts, its Penny. If Penny starts, its Joe Johnson. Or if Outlaw doesn't start, he could be it.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*i think*

it will be penny cause i heard on sportscenter that penny has to fight for a starter spot


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by *princetolakers *
> what about marion he is in a contract season this year and that is when players are at there best


Marion has never been a *sub*.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*sorry*

i was confused


----------

